# Filters/Lighting



## dgalfano (Oct 6, 2005)

Interested in making my tank more powerful/efficient. I'm not sure my current setup does my fish justice. I could probably read threads all week on suggested filters, but it seems as though, since each tank is different, that different options are suitable than others.

I have a 45g corner tank. I have 3 yellow labs and down to 2 demasoni (after a mean battle of bloat). I plan on getting about 6 more demasoni and 4 or 5 more yellow labs.

Currently I have just a Top Fin 40 gallon HOB power filter. I am not sure this is powerful or efficient enough to keep up. What are your thoughts? What would be a great filter for this? I'm open to other types of filters, if they are better.

I have a black background on the 2 wall sides, which lets me see everything better, but sometimes I can't see my demasoni because of the lighting or the background or both. I have one 18" Aqua-glo 15W light in there. I have 2 slots that I could put lighting in there, but currently only have one light holder. What would be a better way for me to display? Should I get a different light bulb? Should I get two?

Thanks for any advice!

Dan


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I cant comment on the lights but of course I must as always recommend the Magnum 350 for filtration.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

An actinic bulb would work well with the light you have. IMO A combination of the two would show off the colors of your labs and dems very beautifully. Thats what I did with my lights, and I have a blue background, which I think is better than a black.


----------



## dgalfano (Oct 6, 2005)

Did a search for Magnum 350, got so so reviews.

I'll take a look at the actinic bulb. I think a blue background would probably have been better, but I got the background before I figured out what fish I was getting. I only knew (and had) just the yellow labs and they look good with the black!


----------



## dgalfano (Oct 6, 2005)

OK! An actinic bulb is way to vague! 

Looking at That Fish Place - They had 2 18" models

http://tinyurl.com/6gzhmr
http://tinyurl.com/6mhg49

Are either of these more or less good compliments to my existing bulb?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lots of people here use the Magnums and lots of people don't. It is up to you but I suggest that if yo do decide to go and get one use your head and apply a bit of common sense to the operation and maintenance of them. I see so many pointless rants do to miss use of the canister.

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

> OK! An actinic bulb is way to vague!
> 
> Looking at That Fish Place - They had 2 18" models
> 
> ...


Either or are honestly equal IMO.


----------



## dgalfano (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I use coral sun. But as Jwerner said, they are probably both equal.


----------



## dgalfano (Oct 6, 2005)

Sounds good. I guess I'll need a housing unit to hold the bulb if I want to run dual lights? Does anyone sell just the light holder (whatever it is called!)? Also, what would be your lighting set up? Run both at the same time the same duration? One on, one off? Overlapping times?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

You could buy a dual lamp fixture or you could simply make one.

Search around for some DIY's here or VIA the use of Google. If you take about 1hr's worth of time at a Lowe's or Home Depot you could find some things that might even help jog your own imagination pretty easily.

For bulbs them self I would go with the cheapest only because it could save you some and honestly I use both brands on my fish and reptiles/amphibians terrariums at the moment. :thumb:


----------



## dgalfano (Oct 6, 2005)

Got it. I remember seeing some DIY's here, so I'll dig around some here and on Google!


----------

